# WorkBoots WorkBoots WorkBoots



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

iJuke said:


> Your suggestions, experiences, opinions, and reviews on Quality Work Boots!
> Well it's that time of year again when your feet start to get cold, wet & uncomfortable...putting up with it for a couple weeks until it gets to the point, Time to get some new work boots!
> 
> I bought these this evening...any input? My last boots were Redwings...


Those are good boots. My favorite boots are actually wolverine raiders soft toes. Absolutely love them


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC3DlNBb32w


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBnInlYogU


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

For extreme comfort a replacement custom insole (at a foot doc near you)... 










^^ Dealing with the medical folks so pricey.

Next best I notice there are machines you stand on and they will select an insole for you. Our Red Wing boot stores have them up here. Some drug stores, maybe hiking stores that sell boots. Run about $50


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ariat


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

With 400g of Thinsulate, those look like a good boot for slogging around in the winter. I wear a boot with 200g of Thinsulate in the winter and Gore Tex lined boots in the summer.

You're smart to buy composite toe. Steel toes suck.


----------



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

Did you not like the redwings? I heard they were the best and have been considering getting a pair of regular redwings or Irish setters. Any input?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dalafosse said:


> Did you not like the redwings? I heard they were the best and have been considering getting a pair of regular redwings or Irish setters. Any input?


They are the best, my feet love them..:thumbsup:


----------



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

Do you have regular redwings or Irish setters?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Redwing except for the winter. 
I now wear these style Wellington's one size larger. I can double the wool socks up and on the super cold days I drop one of them 8 hour hand warmer packs down inside. Keeps the feet toasty all day long. Blizzard approved.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dalafosse said:


> Do you have regular redwings or Irish setters?


I have The *606 

*And the *4418

Made in the USA:thumbup:
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/606-red-wing-shoes/606-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown*


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

They quit making the redwing 996 and it made me sad. Pretty sure the pair on my feet was the last new pair sold on this side of the state


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> I have The *606
> 
> *And the *4418
> 
> ...


I had a pair of the 606 that I loved till they didn't stand behind their sole warranty. It used to be if you wore through to the black in a year they would replace them.

I bought the steel toe version of the 606 also. For some reason they used the same steel toe as the narrow boots but used the wide sole. They didn't fit well at all.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Says "electrical hazard" right on them......run away :laughing:


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Love these:
http://www.zappos.com/timberland-pro-hyperion-wp-xl-safety-toe-brown?ef_id=UpNs1QAAAPMxlwXX%3A20131126035026%3As


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

dakota ironworkers are great, and timberland endurance


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

unionbootpro.com--- if you can't find it there you probably don't need it.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> unionbootpro.com--- if you can't find it there you probably don't need it.



http://www.theunionbootpro.com/?gclid=CJ_5joaUvcICFc1i7AodGCsA0Q



:thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I get the thorougoods from union boot pro. Broke in out of the box.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

Thorogoods for the win. I love my 8" wedges. Will never go back to a heeled boot. If you order their insulated versions they run a tad smaller cause of the insulation. If you like thick wool socks in the winter you might need a 1/2 siZe larger. 

As said pretty much broken in out of the box. My brother went to Irish setters because the leather is alittle stiffer and gives more ankle support than the thorogoods. Apparently the Irish setters soles last longer than the thorogoods. But he climbs iron. 

Union built in usa is a nice and cheaper than usa made red wings. 

Apparently they can be resoled but don't have anyone close by that does it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sayn3ver said:


> Thorogoods for the win. I love my 8" wedges. Will never go back to a heeled boot.


Yeah, you will. First time you take out your nuts while slipping off an extension ladder. 

You will be eyeballing your girlfriends 6 inch heels.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have had Wolverines, Carolinas, and Redwings over the years. Redwings were hands down my favorite boots, but the last two pairs seemed cheap, uncomfortable, and didn't last.

I was turned on to these from a POCO trouble man and love them:
http://www.keenfootwear.com/utility


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

dalafosse said:


> Do you have regular redwings or Irish setters?


I had Redwings 6" w/p composite toe they were nice lasted about 2 years


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Yeah, you will. First time you take out your nuts while slipping off an extension ladder.
> 
> You will be eyeballing your girlfriends 6 inch heels.


Agreed...1" heel on boots required for ladder and pole work.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Agreed...1" heel on boots required for ladder and pole work.


Just curious, what advantage would it be to have a 1" heel?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Just curious, what advantage would it be to have a 1" heel?


Company specs...1", 90 degree heel. 

Helps keep your foot on the ladder rung, pole step or climber iron. Can't slide forward.

I had the Red Wing Linemans boots...great for pole climbing, terrible for walking.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't miss the heel and won't go back unless forced by employer. 
The heels always trip me up or feel like they catch on every rung. 

Good thing I'm an inside guy and not a lineman.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

sayn3ver said:


> I don't miss the heel and won't go back unless forced by employer.
> The heels always trip me up or feel like they catch on every rung.
> 
> Good thing I'm an inside guy and not a lineman.


That reminds me. You know when you have had enough to drink when you trip over the flowers on an oriental rug.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Company specs...1", 90 degree heel.
> 
> Helps keep your foot on the ladder rung, pole step or climber iron. Can't slide forward.
> 
> I had the Red Wing Linemans boots...great for pole climbing, terrible for walking.


----------



## speers16 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wear red wings and I love them. Couldn't have a better boot.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

My brother turned me on to Redwing 983s. After four years you'd have to peel them of me. Once you get through the horrific two-week break in period, you be asking if you can wear them to weddings


----------



## speers16 (Dec 31, 2014)

I put cheap foot inserts in them and they're perfect


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

These ones for spring/summer/fall.
http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/dallas-wellington-soft-toe/dark brown
These ones for winter
http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/summit-county-iii/cascade brown!brindle

Some of the best boots I've owned.


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can't beat a good pair of handmade boots. Whites boots is my pick.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

beanmachine314 said:


> Can't beat a good pair of handmade boots. Whites boots is my pick.


Now That's a Boot Have a link to their site?


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Whitesboots.com

Don't let sticker shock scare you away. They're worth every bit of the money. If you do lots of ladder or pole work they're a god send


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

beanmachine314 said:


> Whitesboots.com
> 
> Don't let sticker shock scare you away. They're worth every bit of the money. If you do lots of ladder or pole work they're a god send


Price is not an issue, they are Made in The USA and look good so far from what I just read on their site..


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Price is not an issue, they are Made in The USA and look good so far from what I just read on their site..


They're great boots. As long as you oil them and take care of them I've heard of them lasting 50+ years. I know personally one guy at work that just replaced his after almost 20 years.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

beanmachine314 said:


> They're great boots. As long as you oil them and take care of them I've heard of them lasting 50+ years. I know personally one guy at work that just replaced his after almost 20 years.


Right now I've got red-wings and oil the often, you must take good care of your boots so the will take care of you


----------



## Glantz496 (Apr 28, 2014)

Red Wing 2408s

Best boots I've ever wore. Tried a carolina once and they are not nearly as comfortable


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When I was younger It really didn't matter what boots I wore. I just wanted a pair that lasted over a year. It was always Red wings and Timberland before that. I never got a year out of my Timberland's, which is why I switched.

Now that I am older it makes a huge difference what boots I wear. I was almost going to give up on Red Wing. I have terrible feet, and the "Last #" of the American made versions I just can't wear anymore. The only ones I have not tried were the loggers, But I cant see wearing that kind of boot for the work I do. And the Oxfords. 

The last two pairs of Red Wings I wore were made overseas. Even those I had the Cobbler put Metatarsal bars in them to make them wearable. If not, I am walking with a limp by the end of the week. The custom insoles that the podiatrist made were not as good as the cobbler's $20.00 metatarsal bar.

Well I tried the Oxfords 107's with a 504 Last #. Woooow what a difference. These are the boots for me. No extra orthopedic insoles or metatarsal bar. My feet haven't felt this good in years. Most of my work is on concrete floors climbing 8' ladders and stairs, so I don't really need a high boot anyway. When I am in a ditch I will have to wear my Neos overshoe, which I do now anyway when it is muddy. Sometimes I throw the Neos's on just for an extra layer on my feet, because I like un-insulated boots. From the reviews I will have no problem getting two years out of them. Some were saying four.

Maybe I will try Whites boots for the higher sides if they are comfortable. If I only wear them on the real nasty days, they could last me the rest of my career.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I like these...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

And these on those really cold days on the job site...


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Right now I've got red-wings and oil the often, you must take good care of your boots so the will take care of you


I had a pair of Redwing logger/lineman boots before I got my White's and I couldn't stand them. My feet would hurt so bad at the end of the day the first thing I would do is take them off when I got to the house, sometimes I'd even pull them off during the day. Now I'll find myself wearing my White's around the house (until the old lady notices). I'll even wear them on the weekends sometimes. Sadly they're looking pretty rough right now. I need to clean them up and get some oil on them today. All the snow slush and salt mix has done a number on them. 


cabletie said:


> When I was younger It really didn't matter what boots I wore. I just wanted a pair that lasted over a year. It was always Red wings and Timberland before that. I never got a year out of my Timberland's, which is why I switched.
> 
> Now that I am older it makes a huge difference what boots I wear. I was almost going to give up on Red Wing. I have terrible feet, and the "Last #" of the American made versions I just can't wear anymore. The only ones I have not tried were the loggers, But I cant see wearing that kind of boot for the work I do. And the Oxfords.
> 
> ...


With a boot like a White's you pretty much have to wear them every day. It takes about a week just for your feet to get used to them. They feel like the worst things in the world for the first week. When I got mine and put them on the first day I thought I had spent $600 on boots that didn't fit. Once my feet got used to them they were the best things in the world. It says to only wear them a couple hours a day for the first week and I see why. 

Be ready for a rough break in period too. I walk a lot at work in and out of the truck and what not and it probably took almost a month for them to be flexible enough to where they didn't leave rub spots on the top of my foot. I got them in September and I'd probably say it was January before I considered them broken in like a normal cheaper boot will be after a couple weeks. 

Now they're nice and soft and feel great. I'm on concrete and gravel 90% of the time and it's great. I hate being able to feel the gravel under my foot. Every other pair of boots I've owned were torturous on gravel these are great. 

I plan on getting a pair of insulated for winter next year because they can be cold especially with steel toes.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

If you're on concrete or a smooth floor, you should have a sole with very little tread. You're not hiking in the woods.
At least that's what I was taught by the Redwing salesman that used to visit U.S. Steel. He sold boots right in the steel plant.


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone wear Georgia Boots? I have a pair that wear great the only complaint is the composite toe doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

flyboy said:


> I like these...
> 
> View attachment 49841



They are stylish! 

Do they come in a safety toe and electrically rated like the Red wings?


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

flyboy said:


> And these on those really cold days on the job site...
> 
> View attachment 49849



Thanks for the recommendation.

I just ordered two pairs from Zappos. Now I don't have to fight over them with my daughter.:laughing:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I ditched my Carhartts , the toe cap and front of the sole fell apart in just under a year. I'm giving these China-made Red Wing 3512's a go, two months in they're pretty damn comfortable. This picture is actually inaccurate as the "toughtoe" actually covers much more than shown here.









Edit: said bigger toe cover


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I just got these in the mail on Friday.

http://www.usadawgs.com/p-1034-safety-boots-ultralite-6-inch-comfort-pro-ctl6iasb.aspx


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Muck boots leather wellies composite toe. Made by honeywell of course lol


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

bduerler said:


> Muck boots leather wellies composite toe. Made by honeywell of course lol


I thought you were standing there naked in that top pic


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> I thought you were standing there naked in that top pic


Keep on dreaming lol no I work from home so I'm always barefoot and in shorts


----------



## johnny_a (Sep 22, 2013)

My wife sells blundstone boots at her work. Been mentioning getting me a pair with her discount. Anyone ever had a pair?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would like to find one American made(in the US) boot/shoe that really fits Americans! My last pair of Wolverines,was absolutely the last pair I will ever buy!


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> I would like to find one American made(in the US) boot/shoe that really fits Americans! My last pair of Wolverines,was absolutely the last pair I will ever buy!


I never could find anything that fits that great. That's why I went the custom route. It's pricey but worth it in the end. I had a pair of Carolinas that were not too bad. But I wore through them in about 6 months.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The Redwing oxfords that I bought are American-made. Most comfortable boots I ever wore.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

cabletie said:


> The Redwing oxfords that I bought are American-made. Most comfortable boots I ever wore.


I have had about three pairs of Redwings over the years,and could never get a correct fit. I have wide feet,so I need boots with a round toe. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Jack Legg said:


> I thought you were standing there naked in that top pic


Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

Spunk#7 said:


> I have had about three pairs of Redwings over the years,and could never get a correct fit. I have wide feet,so I need boots with a round toe. Thanks for the reply.


Wolverine makes a wide boot, there comfortable but they aren't as durable as redwings.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

michoi said:


> Wolverine makes a wide boot, there comfortable but they aren't as durable as redwings.


Agreed. I'm wearing the Potomacs. Very comfortable for a wide foot.


----------

